# E28 goes Bike Museum



## Gay Biker On Acid (Jan 8, 2005)

these are some pics I took (my) last winter and MB1 has been haunting me to post some sheet here in commute/tour/ride report forums. I kinda think it qualifies but it is a little different from the norm. Please be patient whilst I upload ... it'll all make sense and there'll be lotsa pics. MB1 ... this is for you :thumbsup: 

here's the rough synopsis .....

my old BMW (model type e28) needed a nice long drive. I had a frame I was selling and a bike to deliver to a fellow cyclist in Canberra, which is our nations capital and a few hours drive south-westish of Sydney. I had never been to the National Bike Musem in Canberra and thought combine it all, take a camera and make it a day trip of sorts. 

Canberra is cyclist heaven ... great roads, little traffic and lotsa cyclists keeping it bike friendly ... which is why i kept thinking about MB1 for this here thread. It was a smash and grab ... so not a lot of sceninc photo's. Also, I only took an average sized memory card with me, only the one battery, no tripod. I only realized upon getting to the Bike Museum that it was going to be trouble trying to capture it all it really wacky and dim lighting whilst shooting quickly before the battery ran out. I was overwhelmed so just kept snapping.

I gots about 8 posts to load up so be patients and i'll add details and info later.

http://canberrabicyclemuseum.com.au/
http://www.canberratourism.com.au/

peace


----------



## Gay Biker On Acid (Jan 8, 2005)

*pt. 1*

uiversal rule: on any road trip where it's boring highways the only food is McDonald's. I hate it ... but at some bleary eyed time of morning there is nothing else and I gotta eat. 

car is loaded. it's freaking cold ... just above freezing. and I motor down the highway at legal speeds ... lotsa cops (Canberra is on the way to the snow fields and it's season for holiday speeding revenues). The Federal highway is also a memorial drive so along it all the rest stops ans trees planted are for Fallen Soldiers. I stop at Lake George to strech my legs .... cold. Notice the lake is dry .. global warming = major drought. Very serious  

peace


----------



## Gay Biker On Acid (Jan 8, 2005)

*pt. 2*

I get to Canberra ... the 1st cyclist I see is a hotty  

plenty bike shops.

it's cold.

I planned to meet Joel at Cafe Essen. He's a sometimes RBR contributor, super coolio, classic bike enthusaist, and part time shop wrench/bike pimp ... chicks would prolly dig him more than me. 

We'd never met ... only emails and ebay and such stuff. it's cold. the chicks at the cafe are cute. Joel's a great guy and im happy a frame i'd held onto for some time and the new purchased raleigh is in his hands without all the boxes and ostage and sheet. 

time to go to the museum which is in a sleepy part of town and next to a mini-golf place.

got's me adidas merckx replica street shoe's but in white perforated leather with black stripes ... pimping but low key  

peace


----------



## Gay Biker On Acid (Jan 8, 2005)

*pt. 3*

the museum.

run by volunteers and funded by donations. check their site in the above link. feel free to donate some coin.Tradesman Union funded and set aside a building in which the museum is in and is currently being renovated and expanded.

I am blown away when I see whats inside (understatement of the decade).

a draisenne greets you upon entering. free postcards. voluteer staff greet like true old friends and there is warmth and good vibe all around. they even have a museum dog.

I feel at home. The place is filled to the rafters with every imaginable kind of bike in the world.

it has not only bikes but pictures, articles, trophies, magazines, books, anything and everything cycling related is in there and it's a resource that is freely available to the community. there is a voluntary donation box at the entrance.

the lighting is biatch inside for taking pictures. and there is just so much.

here goes.

peace


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

My jaw dropped.

Oh my, oh my, oh my.

I gotta get there.

BTW I love you man, even if the shoes don't work for me.

BTW2 After a couple of days I'll copy this very, very cool thread over to the Retro forum.


----------



## Gay Biker On Acid (Jan 8, 2005)

*pt. 4*

I am nowhere near figuring out how to portray the cornucoppia of cycling. I just start snapping as I walk along ... now sweating, bewildered, excited, mesmerised. The museum has a long way to go but it's all dependant on voltunteers and donations ... but boy what a collection !!!!!

and then i meeet by chance 3 bike geeks I'd only ever emailed or chatted with on bike forums or thorugh ebay. certified bike freaks who decided to visit the museum on the same day. funny, cool and coincidental. I guess we bike addicts sniff each other out.

anyway, more oddities and tonnes of history and dripping with ingenuity and clever designs for every cycling purpose. Tandem single wheel fixed-gear anyone? there is nothing like this in the world and it truly makes current bike designs seem so boring.

peace


----------



## Gay Biker On Acid (Jan 8, 2005)

*pt. 5*

i guess Im getting nowhere here. my battery is running out fast. my mind is a blur. im nearly huggng and kissing all the volunteers and people visiting the gallery. I had to get a hold of myself and luckily I was wearing loose jeans.

ok .. stepo back ... breathe ... focus .....    

I opted to take out a few bikes through the era's and show them a little better.

wood framed, brass joinery Stebbing (USA 1890's)

similar but very different la souplette (france) 1904

early 1900's BSA "springer" frame (england) - the original MTB suspension system 

peace


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

I owned a Raleigh *exactly* like that one, down to the Pletscher (sp?) rack, back when I was in college in the '70s. No fenders, and I'd replaced the original white tape with black grab-ons and the saddle with an early Avocet, but otherwise...

I hope it's getting some good use.

Very nice photos--and sometime, I too will need to visit that museum...


----------



## Gay Biker On Acid (Jan 8, 2005)

*pt. 6*

if I could choose one bike as the standout favourite (and trust me it's so hard with so many amazing bikes) it would have to be the Belgian built Michaux Blois from the 19-teens .... prolly just before or just after the 1st world war (im guessing). just amazing, coolest bike i ever seen. rugged ugly but beautiful. it reminded me of the original battlestar gallactica cyborg thingies. drool x gazillion.

an original Pederson (denmark?)

a late 20's or early 30's BSA (england) restored.

peace


----------



## Gay Biker On Acid (Jan 8, 2005)

*pt. 7*

australian bikes time :thumbsup: 

a Carbine (australia) from about the mid 40's

a Speedwell from the early 50's (no relation to the british speedwell of the 70's)

a Super Elliott frame from the late 50's

A Malvern Star from the late 50's/early 60's with fancy hand painted scroll work. Probably our best known brand which Sir Hubert Opperman (an aussie) rode to victory in the Paris Brest and also set numerous records on.

we love our bikes down here.

peace


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

OMG, I could spend the rest of my life in that museum.......


----------



## Gay Biker On Acid (Jan 8, 2005)

*pt. 8*

moving right along now we have a Rene Herse (france) from the 50's with full constructeur stem, racks etc and 650b wheels. these would have to be the most saught after bikes in the world. 

and I ran into Peter T. who I had known only from a few emails trying to find out some local bike history. we met for the first time and in true classic fashion he bought down a Rob Special (australia) frameset form the 50's. only a few of these around and his is all original paint. very nice. (sorry about the crappy pics Peter). Most knowledgable gent, a keen rider and great guy.

he pointed out the Girardengo (australia) motor pace bike (or was it durney racer?). local made ... yes we have italians down here, thankfully. big chainring, small front wheel, extended handlebars can only for going fast !!!!

and some Italian bike ... what's it called ... ah yes ... Cinelli. early 60's?

peace


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Amazing, but almost overwhelming. I wouldn't know where to start in there. Cool stuff. I know you're heading into summer but here's wishing you some of the wet stuff.


----------



## Gay Biker On Acid (Jan 8, 2005)

*pt. 9*

a geoff scott (australia) aero special . early 80's

and a Superoo - late 80's aussie team track bike

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

again, there was lots more but i am sorry ... i had no idea at just how big and varied the museum was. sorry for the pics. had to race before the battery died, low light, hand held .. all at 1/15 or 1/8th of a sec. it was all I could do and I was drained from excitement and just needed to walk around without the camera.

a few pics of me drive home. in case you didn't know *M*useu*M* begins with and "M" and ends with an "M" - as does this pictorial  ... maybe only S2H will understand this  like I said, it's a road trip. that's my excuse  


::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

*3 things*

Canberra, the capital of australia is a great place to visit if you are into cycling. as good as it gets in Oz. all cyclists are family and the warmest reception you bikers will get is here. 

the museum rocks as you can see but could always use more coin. feel free to donate to them. don't ask me ... I have no relation with them except as a fan which is why i posted this stuff. they are all volunteer's and they do this for love. all the bikes are donated or are bought from donations and they sell some bikes they have multiples of ot raise money for others they need to round out the collection. again, it's a resource to the cycling community worldwide and is one of the most important collections. money is needed for them to expand the premises and for more materials so they can better setup their website and promote cycling interests.

http://canberrabicyclemuseum.com.au/

and lastly, this is for MB1. I can't ride with you becuase we on opposite ends of the earth but i gotta say thanks for being the beautiful, passionate and inspiring man you are (and Miss M of course). So many of us on this forum have such richness because of you. Lemme tell ya ... if you ever visit down-under (which is partly my motive in posting all this) the E28 is yours to use (can fit plenty bikes) and Canberra will feel like your second home. You got plenty friends down here. You the best.

peace


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Incredible. Thank you!


----------



## longhorn31 (Jan 6, 2005)

Outstanding!!! Thanks!! Got to get back to Australia - a truly beautiful place - would love to take a ride in Canberra. 

Nice e28 - just sold our '87 with 238,000 miles on it. It's now semi-retired and being cared for by another BMW enthusiast.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow. I love the high wheel tandem. Great pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

You are the man.

Thanks for the eye candy.

Len


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

Daaaaaaayum!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*awesome*

that red cinelli trackie YUM!
I gots ta get me dem shoes. where ya find em?


----------



## Gay Biker On Acid (Jan 8, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> I gots ta get me dem shoes. where ya find em?


Adidas E. M. Comp is the model name (EM stands for Eddy Merckx). It's a replica street sneaker and no longer in production. The sole is smooth and flat, bast day kicks ever and they slide into any old school clip/strap pedals easy as they are a low profile sole. Perforated leather in many different colourways I have black with white stripes and the White as pictured. Bicylist impression on the sole as well.

They were re-released a few years ago and didn't take off so should be available cheap if you find 'em. They out there ... just need finding. Lots in europe.

http://search.ebay.de/adidas-e-m-comp

a few always pop up on ebay US but are usually a bit more (shipping from Germany can take a while).

Don't wear 'em to any of MB1's rides ... he might change his mind  

peace


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

*Outstanding!*

Thank you so much for the pics. I agree with you on the Belgian ugly-beautiful bike, but I'm also obsessing over that first wood-and-brass creation... it must have been hard to leave that place.


----------



## tomacropod (Jul 23, 2004)

Cool pics dude, thanks for putting them up finally. Andy M-S, the Raleigh is being used most days you'll be pleased to hear. I'm very happy with it as a reliable and otherwise unexciting commuter.

As for that blue frame well, that might make an appearance somewhere, sometime.

The red cinelli was the standout when I went there too, I particularly liked the custom machined alloy, 151bcd, inch pitch chainring. Definitely a modern repro. I couldn't find out who did the work though unfortunately.

- Joel


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

memorable thread. should be a sticky. great story and good narrative. i like the casual street pics; they bring a realistic breathe to the narrative and they are beautifull. the macdonald's at the beginning and end is the master touch. well done.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Awesome pics. I actually don't even know what to type about with all that eye candy.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

That is just amazing. What a totally cool place! That must be what heaven looks like. Thanks for sharing. Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

awesome report, awesome pictures. Thanks for taking the TIME to share that here GBOA. I actually own 4 of something you took a picture of. Unfortunately its just the Mavic MA40 rims from the mid 80's 

they sure are he!! don't make em like they used to

your favorite bike there does look like one fun ride!

peace be with you

scurrying back to lounge


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Great write-up! Thanks.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

OK OK, I know the post is old but I wanted to see some cool bikes and the link for the musuem is dead. A quick search shows them selling the stuff. It's a heart breaker if it's true to break up the musuem. Anyone with some history as to what happened?


----------

